# Julie's tibial injury



## CarolZ (Aug 12, 2010)

I've been reading the forum and enjoying all the posts helping me deal with my very active
5 1/2 month puppy Julie.... next week she was scheduled for spay and baby tooth removal, but yesterday while playing and jumping for a stuffed toy she suddenly cried loudly and was unable to put weight on her back right leg. Went to the vet and had Xrays with a diagnosis of tibial tuberosity avulsion - she's now scheduled for a surgical consult and probably surgery on Monday. Last night she mostly slept, but today is a little perkier--so needing to keep her near me or crated--her leg is bandaged and she isn't putting weight on it..though did try and make "a run for it" when she spotted some neighbor cat poop in a flower bed when took her out for her poddy. She came home with a head cone, but she hated it -so for now it's off and when she started to lick her bandage put a little bitter apple on it and she hasn't tried again...though guess she'll need the cone after surgery. I read the thread about Ollie-and feel a little overwhelmed worrying about the surgery, possible complications, recuperation, wishing I had puppy health insurance. So needing prayers, good thoughts, advice for us.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

It's tough to see them get injured. She's young so she should heal quickly. Hav's are a sturdy breed. A little patience and some TLC. Welcome to this compassionate group. Hugs and woofs to Julie and you from Dave and Molly.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

do you think you could adapt a baby sleeper to cover her boo-boo? that way you won't have to use the cone all the time.

Good luck on Monday.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

So sorry about the accident. I'll be praying for her on Monday.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Very sorry to hear that your Julie is injured. Heal quickly and well, little one!


----------



## Lolapop (Jul 1, 2010)

Carolz, 

So sorry to hear of your little one's leg injury. I know first hand of the worry and stress related to having your puppy require leg surgery. My 7 month old pup had both patellas surgically corrected and came through it with flying colors. I wanted to refer you to my link, I had alot of great advice from forum friends that you may find helpful.

I can't figure out how to attach it, just look under Health Issues for Double Patella Surgery. I will be sending positive thoughts your way for a quick recovery! ~Andria


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Carol,

I"m so sorry your baby is hurt :grouphug: I can imagine how worried you are, You probably won't know what you are dealing with as far as recovery and recoup' until after the surgery and the vet sees the extent of it, but probably a few weeks of keeping her off her leg and that is really SO very important because re-injury can really make things much more worse.

Keep us posted!

And Welcome to the Forum!! This place is a wealth of information and support.

:grouphug:
Kara


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Carol, it's tough to watch our babies get hurt and feel so helpless. I'm sure you'll know much more on Monday. I wanted to welcome you to the group. You'll find a lot of caring people here. I'll be praying for a quick and uneventful recuperation for Julie. She's such a cutie.


----------



## CarolZ (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks for your welcome and good wishes for us and suggestions re previous posts to read. At the moment Julie is sleeping in her crate which is a relief as she's wanting to "run around" this morning and though not putting weight on her injured leg still need to try and limit her activity. Will let you know how things go on Monday after our surgical consult --our regular Vet has said that she is the most Active Puppy in her practice..so post surgery will be interesting. Julie really is a sweetie and hate to see her uncomfortable.
Carol Z


----------



## CarolZ (Aug 12, 2010)

*Surgery Update*

Well Julie had her surgery yesterday and is now home resting. Her formal diagnosis was right tibial tuberosity avulsion fracture repair. She also was spayed and had a baby tooth removed. Now she's wearing the Elizabethan collar, has a Fenantyl patch until Friday + some other meds. She is to be on strictly limited activity for EIGHT WEEKS! For the first two weeks she can have short walk 5-7 minutes 2x3 times a day for poddy. The walks gradually increase to a max of 10-15 minutes 2-3times a day.

She is not to roam free in the house, run, jump or play. Wow..hope the surgeon also told Julie because this sounds impossible for a High Spirited Hav Puppy. She was prescribed some calming meds that can use as needed, but hope that can somehow keep her busy with minimal meds. We're happy she's home and had no complications..and the surgeon noted that she was perky as soon as she woke up from surgery. Now the question is how do she and her human parents get through the next 8 weeks. All suggestions appreciated.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

so glad to hear everything went alright. Yeah patience will be a virtue to everyone. It will fly by. :whoo:


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I am relieved that everything went well. Poor puppy.  I suspect that the first couple of weeks it will be easy to keep her calm. It is those later weeks! oh boy.... 

Did the doc give YOU some calming medicine?


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Very good to hear that her surgery went well. There have been some on the forum with pups who have had to endure surgeries with fairly long recoveries. Hopefully, they will chime in with suggestions for you as far as keeping her level of activity down as you sure don't want her to re-injure herself.


----------



## CarolZ (Aug 12, 2010)

*HELP- Four More Weeks*

Only FOUR more weeks before Julie can resume regular activities. She can now walk for up to 15 minutes 3xday--not nearly long enough to wear her out. Still not supposed to run around or play and is leashed in the house if not in her pen or crate. Try to keep her busy with kongs, flossies, stuffed toys (she tosses them and tries to get a game going) even a stroller to get her out and about more. The last few days she's been going back to some of her earlier puppy behavior..ie. biting at pant legs, hands (luckily she had good bit inhibition), demand barking, jumping up and even some obsessive tail chasing.

My husband and I are both retired so spending lots of time with her, but think we're all going a little stir crazy. In an earlier post Dave said would need patience, but sometimes feel like mine is vanishing and Julie is increasingly bored and frustrated as she feels healed and wants to be Free again. She was prescribed acepromazine 1/4 to 3/4 tabs 1-2 times a day. Have been giving her 1/4 tab 3x day..which doesn't sedate her by any means but does seem to be a little calming..but have been hoping not to have to increase the meds. I'm worried that am letting her be too active and that she won't heal and probably should be confining her more often, but then feel guilty...poor Puppy. Ahh..what to do?? Have been reading lots of previous posts, but appreciate any words of wizdom--suggestions which I can peruse with my glass of calming wine.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Feel better cute little Julie! Love her little panda bear eyes.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I am so happy to hear your little one is on the mend. It is so hard to keep them from playing, running, jumping. The medicine never has seemed to help mine. I always have to take a hardline with myself. I go through the steps and count the days and I always feel like a meanie with the cute little face looking at me saying "let me out!!! I want to play". Hope the time goes quick. Once she heals, she'll never look back.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Carol - I have posted this on more than one place on the forum, and it may not work for all pups, but wearing a onesie after Augie's neuter, *markedly* calmed him. We would remove it to take him outside to potty and he would turn into a wild man - putting it back on brought his activity level WAY down. You might try it to see if it helps - no drugs involved! Hope the time passes quickly for you and that you don't go too nuts before it is over!!


----------



## CarolZ (Aug 12, 2010)

*Julie Update*

Julie is now 10 weeks post surgery and X rays look good. Her surgeon still wants her on restricted activity for 2 more weeks, but can go on thirty minute walks several times a day.
Can't wait until she can go back to the dog park and the RLH that all Hav's seem to love.
Then in January it's back to training classes...we both need them! Thanks again for all your support when didn't think we would make it through the recovery period.
Carol & Julie


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

So good to hear the long road is near the end. It is so hard to go through all of this. Can't wait until the day you can post pictures of Julie doing RLH's and all other things Havanese.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

So glad to hear Julie's doing so well! Sounds like you both are ready to go!


----------

